# Storage removed from Incidental Use Areas - Table 508.2.5



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 1, 2010)

While comparing the difference between the 2006 and 2009 IBC, I notice that the 100 S.F. storage room has been removed from the table.  Why is that?

Then can we have an unrated 20 x 20 storage room adjacent to an assembly space?


----------



## Yankee (Sep 1, 2010)

I ties into a change in another section which pretty much leaves the requirements as-is, and I can't for the life of me rememberer what the other section is at the moment. Big help, that!


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

You are allowed to have a 20 x 20 foot non rated storage room adjacent to an assembly room if you utilize the non separated mixed occupancy provisions and utilize the most restrictive occupancy.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Coug Dad.  The assembly with storage wasn't the best example.  The real scenario that brought up this question is an existing apartment building where a single apartment is converted into a medium-sized storage room.  Considering that this is a non-sprinkled building, the fire-rated separation according to Table 508.3.3 needs to be 2 hours.  Currently, it is only one layer 5/8" drywall on each side of a wood stud wall (oops).

What happened to the line about storage within the list of incidental spaces?  We were thinking this was omitted by mistake.  Is there going to be an errata to put storage back in the table 508.2.5? (a.k.a. table 508.2 in the 2006 version of the IBC).


----------



## 100eyeballs (Sep 23, 2011)

According to this link http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2010v7n1/codeupdate-ibc.pdf it should still be rated under a Group S-1 classification.


----------



## steveray (Sep 26, 2011)

100eyeballs said:
			
		

> According to this link http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2010v7n1/codeupdate-ibc.pdf it should still be rated under a Group S-1 classification.


And welcome to the forum!.....Should we call you 100 or Mr. Eyeballs?


----------



## pmarx (Oct 1, 2012)

*heavy sigh* So, is this a case of "if it ain't broke don't fix it"? Per the ICC article in the previous link, "Where the storage use is _considerable in size _and has the potential for a high level of fire load..." when does a space reach that point? I never had a problem following "over 100 SF". At what point does a "small closet" cease to be "small"?


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 2, 2012)

This provision of the code has always been problematic (storage areas over 100 SF),

A.) incidential is not defined in the code, thus this wording had a broad span of interpretations

B.) Newbies (code professionals and new designers) would require every closet over 100 SF to be fire rated in accordance to this section

C.) The incidential storage room over 100 SF did not have a limit of size...... thus an aircraft repair hanger could be classified as a B with the hanger being seperated as an incidential storage room over 100 SF

D.) It should have been removed from the code in the 2000 IBC.


----------

